# Shingrix



## Fishwish

Does anyone know if the VA clinics are providing the new Shingles vaccination Shingrix? Two shots are required and cost about $150 each on the retail market.


----------



## notthatdeep

I asked last week at my VA primary care office and they replied with the following:

"We are still waiting for the new Shingrix from the pharmacy. We are not administering right now. We will keep you informed as soon as we receive them from the pharmacy."


----------

